# AA Batteries



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

As all of us have used AA batteries at one time or another, what in your opinion is "Best value for money".

I always buy Duracell but I am looking for something equally as good and cheaper, i.e. are Duracell industrial batteries just as good as conventional ones?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I tend to use Duracell for what I would regard as appliances that need to be reliable avoid IKEA's own 'cos they are junk.

Rechargeable ones are useful for many appliances but they do give a slightly lower voltage.....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Poundland!!

A quid for at LEAST 12. Sure they don’t last as long as Duracell batteries, but if you work it out each battery costs a fraction over 8p, and a Duracell considerably more, probably more than 12 times as much (96p) 

An 8p will certainly not give as a long a service as Duracell BUT how many 8p cheapies can you buy for the cost of a single Duracell?? I bet if you spend the same amount of money the total number of 8p items will end up giving longer service overall than a single expensive Duracell.

You will of course have to spend a bit of time replacing them more often and certainly some high drain devices simply won’t function on the Poundland cheapies.

Andy

Decent rechargeable batteries are the way to go though.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I find Ikea batteries quite good


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kaytutt said:


> I find Ikea batteries quite good


Did you have to put them together?:grin2::grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kaytutt said:


> I find Ikea batteries quite good


Not great if Packed Flat. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I don't know whether Duracell changed something in their manufacturing but in recent years I have found them very prone to leakage in appliances that aren't used regularly. I know you're not supposed to leave them in situ when not in use but who remembers to take them out or who knows when you may need to use, say a torch, again?

Panasonic & Energizer seem OK, I have also used own brand batteries from 7dayshop, Halfords & Amazon and although they may not last as long in power hungry applications I've not had a single leakage when they've been left unused for long periods.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I agree with you Roger, hence the reason for my post. When working on intricate documents etc. I use an expensive Logitech wireless mouse rather than the track pad on my computer, the other day whilst restoring an old black and white photograph the mouse died on me. When I opened it to replace the batteries I found they had leaked and completely destroyed the mouse. Until it packed up I had no warning of anything going amis, it just suddenly die on me.

I was wondering if anyone has tried their Industrial Batteries?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Poundland!!
> 
> A quid for at LEAST 12. (...)


If they're for a shaver, 4 eggs, get the 'extra' ones, fewer for your £ :frown2: but they do last :smile2:

their 'ordinary' ones are OK but the shaver soon runs slooooooooow! :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this nay good to you Drew?

https://www.designworldonline.com/differences-consumer-industrial-batteries/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

At this price I'd just buy them anyway.

https://www.batterystation.co.uk/aa...U-Bgokaq2QYvTuSLoCr1K3p7Q4dPPg8xoCc8kQAvD_BwE


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> At this price I'd just buy them anyway.
> 
> https://www.batterystation.co.uk/aa...U-Bgokaq2QYvTuSLoCr1K3p7Q4dPPg8xoCc8kQAvD_BwE


And same price again for shipping, you can get the same from toolstation if you have a local one, its where I get my batts from.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Another coonsideration I use is that by buying cheap batteries which don't last you are adding to the environmental issues we face: extraction of the nasties to make the things and then disposal of the nasties when you have used them.


Use 10 crappy batteries for every duracell and you are adding to the problem 10 fold.


Graham :serious:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Rechargeables for me every time

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Costco often have good deals on packs of Duracell batteries.

Sure you have to buy maybe 24 or 32 but they work out much cheaper.

Andrew


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Rechargeables for me every time
> 
> Dave


I like to use rechargeables when I can but it depends on the item they are used in, rechargables are 1.2v, the others are 1.5v so depends on the equipment requirement.
I use them in equipment like DECT phones which are constantly on the base unit being charged up but I won't use them such as in a torch, I like to see the light fading so I know the batteries are on the way out, rechargaebles just switch off when they are exhausted and normally at a critical moment.
And I do not use them in smoke alarms, rechargeables hold there voltage then just shut off, with non rechargeables the smoke alarm will beep for a few days when the voltage is dropping.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that useful information matchlock!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> And same price again for shipping, you can get the same from toolstation if you have a local one, its where I get my batts from.


Good point, I always forget about them, I had to go to them for a new inverter last week, I'd normally have gone to Maplins, but....

Not much of a saving if you take fuel into account and time though https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p51587 but okay if you were going for more stuff.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Drew.
I always assumed Duracell batteries were best for long term uses like smoke alarms and clocks but as you say they can end up corroding before they go flat. A good blood pressure monitor I use indicated the batts were getting low and when I opened it up three of the four Duracell AA were encased in fur and corrosion.
This prompted me to look at other appliances I had put Duracell into and one remote was just about to be corroded.

I now make a point of checking all other appliances batteries when only one needs changing. We seem to be using more and more battery powered appliances in todays modern world. I have been using cheap Chinese rechargeable AAA for the eight house phone handsets for years and its only when one starts playing up after several years I replace all 16 batts for about £5. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Another coonsideration I use is that by buying cheap batteries which don't last you are adding to the environmental issues we face: extraction of the nasties to make the things and then disposal of the nasties when you have used them.
> Use 10 crappy batteries for every duracell and you are adding to the problem 10 fold. Graham :serious:


But aren't they recycled Graham? Or are we wasting our time taking them back to the supermarkets with battery collection boxes?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Because of this thread I have just checked three small remotes we have that turn remote plugs on and off around the house. I can't remember the last time I looked inside and it must be ten years or more and they are all still OK. The small batts are A23 12v and all different makes and no sign of leaks or corrosion.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> But aren't they recycled Graham? Or are we wasting our time taking them back to the supermarkets with battery collection boxes?
> 
> Ray.


True but its still not ideal is it? Digging up ten times the amount of stuff to make 10 times more batteries?

Plus most of the recycling goes on abroad involving carrying the batteries thereby incurring more pollution in terms of the miles carried.

Graham :serious:


----------

